# Service truck checklist



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Really depends on the type of service, residential, commercial stores, commercial office building, fire alarm, outside lighting, electrical testing......


----------



## thunderpaste (Jul 15, 2007)

Its for residential. I thought I saw a thread with a good list for residential service. This was a couple of months ago however...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's an old one of mine. I can get you a more up to date one here one day this week maybe:

Anchor, 1/4" nail in
Anchor, double expanding, 1/4"
Anchor, double expanding, 3/8"
Anchor, drywall, screw in
Anchor, lead, 1/4"
Anchor, lead, 3/8"
Anchor, plastic wall, #6-#8
Anchor, plastic wall, #8-#12
Anchor, toggle bolt, 1/4-20
Anchor, toggle bolt, 3/8-16
Ballast, 1 F 14,17,18,19,20 T12 preheat
Ballast, 1 F20T12, preheat
Ballast, 1 F20T12, rapid start
Ballast, 2 72" or 96" T12
Ballast, 2 F32T8
Ballast, 2 F34T12
Ballast, 2 F40T12
Ballast, 4 F32T12
Ballast, 4 F40T12
Beam clamp, 1/4-20
Beam clamp, 3/8-16
Bolt, Lag, 1/4" x 2"
Bolt, Lag, 3/8" x 3"
box, 4 x 4, 1/2 and 3/4 ko, 1-1/2" deep
box, 4 x 4, 1/2 and 3/4 ko, 2-1/8 deep
box, 4 x 4, extension
box, 4 x 4, MC clamps
box, 4 x 4, romex clamps
box, 4-11/16 square, 1/2 and 3/4 ko, 2-1/8" deep
box, 4-11/16, extension
Box, fan, bar hanger kit
Box, fan, octagon metal
Box, fan, one sided saddle
Box, fan, pancake
Box, fan, saddle
box, handy, 2-1/8 deep
box, handy, extension
Box, internal extension sleeve
Box, leveling ring
box, metal, beveled corner, gangable
box, metal, beveled corner, non-gangable
box, metal, gangable
box, metal, gangable, MC clamps
box, metal, non gangable, w/o ears
Box, nail on, 1g
Box, nail on, 2g
Box, nail on, 3g
Box, nail on, 4g
box, nail on, ceiling
Box, ocatgon, w/side bracket, 2-1/8 deep
box, octagon, 1-1/2" deep
box, octagon, extension
box, old work, 1g
box, old work, ceiling
Box, pancake, 3-1/4"
box, smart box, 1g
box, smart box, 2g
box, smart box, 3g
box, smart box, 4g
Box, weatherproof, 1 gang, 3 1/2" hubs
Box, weatherproof, 1 gang, 5 1/2" hubs
Box, weatherproof, 1 gang, extension
Box, weatherproof, 2 gang, 1/2" hubs
Box, weatherproof, round, 1/2" hubs
Box, wiremold, 1 gang
Box, wiremold, 2 gang
Box, wiremold, deep, 1 gang
Box, wiremold, deep, 2 gang
Box, wiremold, really deep, 1 gang
Box, wiremold, round fan rated
Box, wiremold, round large
Box, wiremold, round medium 
Box, wiremold, round small
Box, wiremold, shallow, 1 gang
Breaker, BR, 15 amp, single pole
Breaker, BR, 15-15, Tandem
Breaker, BR, 15-20, Tandem
Breaker, BR, 20 amp, double pole
Breaker, BR, 20 amp, single pole
Breaker, BR, 20-20, Tandem
Breaker, BR, 30 amp, double pole
Breaker, BR, 40 amp, double pole
Breaker, BR, 50 amp, double pole
Breaker, BR, 60 amp, double pole
Breaker, CH, 100 amp, double pole
Breaker, CH, 15 amp AFCI
Breaker, CH, 15 amp, double pole
Breaker, CH, 15 amp, single pole
Breaker, CH, 15-15, Tandem, Non CTL
Breaker, CH, 15-20, Tandem, Non CTL
Breaker, CH, 20 amp AFCI
Breaker, CH, 20 amp GFCI
Breaker, CH, 20 amp, double pole
Breaker, CH, 20 amp, single pole
Breaker, CH, 20-20, Tandem, Non CTL
Breaker, CH, 25 amp, double pole
Breaker, CH, 25 amp, single pole
Breaker, CH, 30 amp, double pole
Breaker, CH, 30 amp, single pole
Breaker, CH, 40 amp, double pole
Breaker, CH, 50 amp, double pole
Breaker, CH, 60 amp, double pole
Breaker, FPE, 100 amp, double pole
Breaker, FPE, 15 amp, single pole, thick
Breaker, FPE, 15 amp, single pole, thin
Breaker, FPE, 20 amp, double pole
Breaker, FPE, 20 amp, single pole, thick
Breaker, FPE, 20 amp, single pole, thin
Breaker, FPE, 30 amp, double pole
Breaker, FPE, 40 amp, double pole
Breaker, FPE, 50 amp, double pole
Breaker, FPE, 60 amp, double pole
Breaker, Homeline, 15 amp AFCI
Breaker, Homeline, 15 amp, single pole
Breaker, Homeline, 15-15, Tandem
Breaker, Homeline, 15-20, Tandem
Breaker, Homeline, 20 amp AFCI
Breaker, Homeline, 20 amp GFCI
Breaker, Homeline, 20 amp, double pole
Breaker, Homeline, 20 amp, single pole
Breaker, Homeline, 20-20, Tandem
Breaker, Homeline, 30 amp, double pole
Breaker, Homeline, 40 amp, double pole
Breaker, Homeline, 50 amp, double pole
Breaker, Homeline, 60 amp, double pole
Breaker, PushMatic, 15 amp, single pole
Breaker, PushMatic, 20 amp, single pole
Breaker, QO, 100 amp, double pole
Breaker, QO, 15 amp AFCI
Breaker, QO, 15 amp, double pole
Breaker, QO, 15 amp, single pole
Breaker, QO, 15-15, Tandem, Non CTL
Breaker, QO, 15-20, Tandem, Non CTL
Breaker, QO, 20 amp AFCI
Breaker, QO, 20 amp GFCI
Breaker, QO, 20 amp, double pole
Breaker, QO, 20 amp, single pole
Breaker, QO, 20-20, Tandem, Non CTL
Breaker, QO, 25 amp, double pole
Breaker, QO, 25 amp, single pole
Breaker, QO, 30 amp, double pole
Breaker, QO, 30 amp, single pole
Breaker, QO, 40 amp, double pole
Breaker, QO, 50 amp, double pole
Breaker, QO, 60 amp, double pole
Breaker, QO, 70 amp, double pole
Breaker,CH, 70 amp, double pole
Bridging clips, 66 block type
Bushing, anti-short, #0
Bushing, anti-short, #1
Bushing, anti-short, #2
Bushing, bonding, 1"
Bushing, bonding, 1/2"
Bushing, bonding, 1-1/4"
Bushing, bonding, 2"
Bushing, bonding, 2-1/2"
Bushing, bonding, 3"
Bushing, bonding, 3/4"
Bushing, EMT Pipe End, 1/2"
Bushing, EMT Pipe End, 3/4"
Bushing, Knockout Insulating, 1/2"
Bushing, Knockout Insulating, 1-1/4"
Bushing, Knockout Insulating, 2"
Bushing, Knockout Insulating, 3/4"
Bushing, nonmetallic, 1"
Bushing, nonmetallic, 1/2"
Bushing, nonmetallic, 1-1/4"
Bushing, nonmetallic, 2"
Bushing, nonmetallic, 2-1/2"
Bushing, nonmetallic, 3"
Bushing, nonmetallic, 3/4"
Bushing, reducing, 1" x 3/4"
Bushing, reducing, 2" x 1-1/4"
Bushing, reducing, 2-1/2" x 2"
Bushing, reducing, 3/4" x 1/2"
Button, chime
Button, chime, lighted
Button, chime, round insert
Cable, Cat 5e
Cable, MC, 10-2
Cable, MC, 10-3
Cable, MC, 12-2
Cable, MC, 12-3
Cable, NM 12-2
Cable, NM, 10-2
Cable, NM, 10-3
Cable, NM, 12-3
Cable, NM, 14-2
Cable, NM, 14-3
Cable, NM, 6-3
Cable, NM, 8-3
Cable, RG6
Cable, SER, 100 amp
Cable, SER, 60 amp
Cable, thermostat, 18-2
Cable, thermostat, 18-3
Cable, thermostat, 18-8
Cable, UF, 14-2
Cable, UF, 14-3
Caulk, duct seal
Caulk, fire stop
Caulk, roof, black tar
Caulk, roof, white elastometric
Caulk, silicone, clear
Chase Nipple, 1"
Chase Nipple, 1/2"
Chase Nipple, 1-1/4"
Chase Nipple, 2"
Chase Nipple, 3/4"
Clip, grounding
clip, mounting, wiremold
Cluster cover, 1 gang, 3 1/2" hubs
Cluster cover, round, 3 1/2" hubs
Combination device, 1sp sw and 13w sp, brown
Combination device, 1sp sw and 13w sp, ivory
Combination device, 1sp sw and one rec, brown
Combination device, 1sp sw and one rec, ivory
Combination device, 1sp sw and pilot light, brown
Combination device, 1sp sw and pilot light, ivory
Combination device, 2 3 ways, brown
Combination device, 2 3 ways, ivory
Combination device, 2 sp sw, brown
Combination device, 2 sp sw, ivory
Conduit hanger, 1/2"
Conduit hanger, 1-1/4"
Conduit hanger, 2"
Conduit hanger, 2-1/2"
Conduit hanger, 3/4"
Conduit, EMT, 1"
Conduit, EMT, 1/2"
Conduit, EMT, 3/4"
Conduit, PVC40, 1"
Conduit, PVC40, 1/2"
Conduit, PVC40, 3/4"
Conduit, Wiremold 500
Conduit, Wiremold 700
Conenctor, LTFMC, 3/4"
Conenctor, LTFNMC, 3/8" right angle
Connector, BX, 3/8"
Connector, FMC, 1/2"
Connector, FMC, 1/2", right angle
Connector, FMC, 3/4"
Connector, FMC, 3/4" right angle
Connector, LTFMC, 1/2"
Connector, LTFMC, 1/2" right angle
Connector, LTFMC, 3/4" right angle
Connector, LTFNMC, 1/2"
Connector, LTFNMC, 1/2" right angle
Connector, LTFNMC, 3/8"
Connector, MC, 1/2"
Connector, MC, 1/2", right angle
Connector, MC, 3/8"
Connector, MC, Duplex
Connector, NM, flush plastic
Connector, weatherproof, 100 amp SE
Connector, weatherproof, 200 amp SE
Cord cap, 15a, 125v, plug
Cord cap, 15a, 125v, receptacle
Cord, SJT, 12-3
Cord, SJT, 16-3
Cord, SPT, 16-2
Cord, SPT, 18-2
Cordset, 15 amp, 120 volt, 3'
Cordset, 15 amp, 120 volt, 6'
Cordset, 20 amp, 240 volt
Cordset, 30 amp, 120/240, grounded
Cordset, 30 amp, 120/240, ungrounded
Cordset, 50 amp, 120/240, grounded
Cordset, 50 amp, 120/240, ungrounded
Coupling, PVC, 1"
Coupling, PVC, 1/2"
Coupling, PVC, 1-1/4"
Coupling, PVC, 2"
Coupling, PVC, 3"
Coupling, PVC, 3/4"
cover plate, 2 telephone, ivory
Cover plate, 2g, 1duplex and 1GFCI, ivory
Cover plate, 2g, 1sw & 1blank, ivory
Cover plate, 2g, 1sw & 1GFCI, ivory
Cover plate, 2g, 1sw and 1duplex, ivory
Cover plate, 2g, 2 duplex, ivory
Cover plate, 2g, 2 switch, ivory
Cover plate, 2g, 2GFCI, ivory
Cover plate, 3g, 2sw and 1duplex, ivory
Cover plate, 3g, 2sw and 1GFCI, ivory
Cover plate, 3g, all switches, ivory
Cover plate, 4g, all switches, ivory
Cover plate, blank, 1Gang, brown
Cover plate, blank, 1Gang, ivory
Cover plate, blank, 1gang, white
Cover plate, blank, 4-11/16 square
Cover plate, blank, 4x4
Cover plate, blank, metal octagon
Cover plate, catv, ivory
Cover plate, catv/telephone, ivory
Cover plate, duplex, brown
Cover plate, duplex, ivory
Cover plate, duplex, light almond
Cover plate, duplex, white
Cover plate, GFCI, brown
Cover plate, GFCI, ivory
Cover plate, GFCI, light almond
Cover plate, GFCI, white
Cover plate, handy box, blank
Cover plate, handy box, duplex
Cover plate, handy box, GFCI
Cover plate, handy box, single receptacle
Cover plate, handy box, switch
Cover plate, range/dryer/ stainless
Cover plate, round flush, white
Cover plate, single 20 amp device, ivory
Cover plate, switch, brown
Cover plate, switch, ivory
Cover plate, switch, light almond
Cover plate, switch, white
Cover plate, telephone, ivory
cover plate, wall phone, ivory
Cover, In-use, 1 gang
Cover, In-use, 2 gang
Cover, Weatherproof, 1 gang, blank
Cover, Weatherproof, 1 gang, horizontal duplex
Cover, weatherproof, 1 gang, horizontal GFCI
Cover, weatherproof, 1 gang, switch
Cover, Weatherproof, 1 gang, vertical duplex
Cover, weatherproof, 1 gang, vertical GFCI
Cover, Weatherproof, 2 gang, blank
Crimp sleeves, large
Crimp sleeves, regular
Disconnect, weatherproof, 60 amp, pullout
Drive Straps, 1" EMT
Drive Straps, 1/2" EMT / MC cable
Drive Straps, 3/4" EMT
Duct, reducer, 4" x 3"
Duct, vinyl, 3", flex
Duct, vinyl, 4", flex
elbow, PVC, 45 degree, 1/2"
elbow, PVC, 90 degree, 1/2"
elbow, PVC, 90 degree, 3/4"
EMT Connector, 1", set screw
EMT Connector, 1/2", compression
EMT Connector, 1/2", set screw
EMT Connector, 3/4", compression
EMT Connector, 3/4", set screw
EMT Coupling, 1", set screw
EMT Coupling, 1/2", compression
EMT Coupling, 1/2", set screw
EMT Coupling, 3/4", compression
EMT Coupling, 3/4", set screw
F connector, 75 ohm terminator
F connector, coupler
f connector, RG11, snap n seal
F connector, RG59, snap n seal
F connector, RG6, snap n seal
Female adaptor, PVC, 1/2"
female adaptor, PVC, 3/4"
Fender washer, #10
Fender washer, 1/4"
fender washer, 3/8"
Filler plate, CH
Filler plate, FPE thick
Filler plate, FPE thin
Filler plate, HOM/BR
Filler plate, PushMatic
Filler plate, QO, newer style, plastic
Filler plate, QO, old style, metallic
flat elbow, wiremold 500
Flat washer, #10
Flat washer, #6
Flat washer, #8
Flat washer, 1/4"
flat washer, 3/8"
Fuse, edison, 15 amp
fuse, edison, 20 amp
fuse, edison, 30 amp
fuse, type s, 15 amp
fuse, type s, 20 amp
fuse, type s, 30 amp
Ground bar, large
Ground bar, medium
Ground bar, small
Ground clamp, ground rod, acorn
Ground clamp, water pipe, 1/2-1"
Handle Tie, QO
Hex bolt, 1/4-20 x 1"
Hex bolt, 1/4-20 x 3/8"
Hex bolt, 3/8-16 x 1"
Hex bolt, 3/8-16 x 1-1/2"
Hex nut, 1/4-20
Hex nut, 10-24
Hex nut, 10-32
Hex nut, 3/8-16
Hex nut, 6-32
Hex nut, 8-32
H-Hap, YHO-1
House Knob, 100 amp
House Knob, 200 amp
House Knob, very small
HTap, cover, large, D sizes
H-Tap, cover, small, o sizes
H-Tap, YHD-4
H-Tap, YHD-5
H-Tap, YHD-6
H-Tap, YHD-7
H-Tap, YHO-2
H-Tap, YHO-3
Hub, Milbank, 1-1/4"
Hub, Milbank, 2"
Hub, Milbank, 2-1/2"
Hub, milbank, blank off
Hub, Square D, 1-1/4"
Hub, Square D, 2"
Hub, Square D, 3/4"
Hub, square d, blank off
Inside elbow, wiremold 500
Insulation displacement connector, phone, UR
Kindorf pipe clamp, 1/2"
Kindorf pipe clamp, 3/4"
Kindorf, 1-1/2"
Kindorf, 3/4"
Kleenex
knockout seal, 1"
knockout seal, 1/2"
Knockout seal, 1/2" threaded
knockout seal, 1-1/4"
knockout seal, 2"
knockout seal, 3/4"
Knockout seal, 3/4" threaded
Kruse straps
Lamp, 175W, Mercury Vapor
Lamp, 4 watt, "night light"
Lamp, 400W, Metal Halide
Lamp, 400W, Multi Vapor
Lamp, 65 watt, R 30
Lamp, 75 watt, PAR 30, Halogen
Lamp, 90 watt, PAR 38, Halogen
Lamp, A-19, 100 watt
Lamp, A-19, 40 watt
Lamp, A-19, 60 watt
Lamp, A-19, 75 watt
Lamp, chime button
Lampholder, fluorescent end, bi-pin, 2 terminal, short
Lampholder, fluorescent end, bi-pin, 2 terminal, tall
Lampholder, fluorescent end, bi-pin, shunted
Lampholder, fluorescent end, single pin, fixed end
Lampholder, fluorescent end, single pin, spring end
Lampholder, keyless
Lampholder, pull chain
Lampholder, pull chain, with receptacle
Lampholder, weatherproof, par
LB, PVC, 1/2"
LB, PVC, 3/4"
LB, RMC, 1/2"
LB, RMC, 3/4"
left hand twisted elbow, wiremold 500
Lock washer, 1/4"
lock washer, 3/8"
Locknut, Cast, 1"
Locknut, Cast, 1/2"
Locknut, Cast, 1-1/4"
Locknut, Cast, 2"
Locknut, Cast, 2-1/2"
Locknut, Cast, 3"
Locknut, Cast, 3/4"
Low voltage ring, new work
Low voltage ring, old work
Lug, #2
Lug, #2/0
Lug, #6
Lug, ground bar accessory, 100 amp
Lug, ground bar accessory, 60 amp
Madison bars
Meter, blanking plate
Meter, jumper bars, set
Modular connector, RJ11
Modular connector, RJ45
mud ring, 1 gang, 1/2" raised
mud ring, 1 gang, 5/8" raised
mud ring, 1 gang, flat
mud ring, 2 gang, 1/2" raised
mud ring, 2 gang, 5/8" raised
mud ring, 2 gang, flat
mud ring, 3-1/4" round hole, 1/2" raised
mud ring, 4" round x 3-1/4" round hole, 1/2" raised
Nail, brad, 16ga.
Nail, coated sinker, 16d
Nail, coated sinker, 8d
Nail, panelling, 1", brown
Nail, roofing, 1-1/4"
NM Connector, 1"
NM Connector, 1-1/4"
NM Connector, 2"
NM Connector, 3/4"
NM Connector, 3/8"
Offset Nipple, 1/2"
Offset Nipple, 1-1/4"
Offset Nipple, 2"
Offset Nipple, 3/4"
Outside elbow, wiremold 500
Paper Towels
Photocell, plate mount, 120V
Photocell, post eye, 120V
Photocell, Swivel arm, 120V
Photocell, Swivel arm, 208-240V
Photocell, turn lock, 120V
Photocell, turn lock, 208-240V
Photocell, turn lock, shorting cap
Receptacle, 15 amp, 125V, duplex, Brown
Receptacle, 15 amp, 125V, duplex, light almond
Receptacle, 15 amp, 125V, duplex, Ivory
Receptacle, 15 amp, 125V, duplex, White
Receptacle, 15 amp, 125V, GFCI, ivory
Receptacle, 15 amp, 125V, GFCI, light almond
Receptacle, 15 amp, 125V, GFCI, white
Receptacle, 15 amp, 125v, single, ivory
Receptacle, 15 amp, 125v, ungrounded, brown
Receptacle, 15 amp, 125v, ungrounded, ivory
Receptacle, 20 amp, 125v, single, ivory
Receptacle, 20 amp, 240V, single, ivory
Receptacle, 30 amp, 120/240, ungrounded, flush
Receptacle, 30 amp, 120/240, ungrounded, surface
Receptacle, 30amp, 120/240 grounded, flush
Receptacle, 30amp, 120/240 grounded, surface
Receptacle, 50 amp, 120/240, ungrounded, flush
Receptacle, 50 amp, 120/240, ungrounded, surface
Receptacle, 50amp, 120/240 grounded, flush
Receptacle, 50amp, 120/240 grounded, surface
right hand twisted elbow, wiremold 500
RMC Coupling, 1"
RMC Coupling, 1/2"
RMC Coupling, 1-1/4"
RMC Coupling, 2"
RMC Coupling, 2-1/2"
RMC Coupling, 3/4"
RMC Nipple, 1/2", 1"
RMC Nipple, 1/2", 3"
RMC Nipple, 1/2", close
RMC Nipple, 1-1/4", close
RMC Nipple, 2", close
RMC Nipple, 3/4", 1"
RMC Nipple, 3/4", 3"
RMC Nipple, 3/4", close
rs cover, 4x4, 1 single rec 20 amp
rs cover, 4x4, 1 single rec 30/50 amp
RS cover, 4x4, 1 sw & 1 Gfci
RS cover, 4x4, 1 sw & 1 rec
RS cover, 4x4, 1 switch
rs cover, 4x4, 2 gfci
rs cover, 4x4, 2 recs
RS cover, 4x4, 2 swtiches
Screw, Concrete tapping, 1/4 x 1-1/4
Screw, Concrete tapping, 1/4 x 2-1/2"
Screw, Concrete tapping, 3/16 x 1-1/4"
Screw, Concrete tapping, 3/16 x 3"
Screw, Cover plate, brown
Screw, Cover plate, Ivory
Screw, cover plate, silver
Screw, Cover plate, White
Screw, drywall, 2"
Screw, Drywall, 3"
Screw, grounding, 10-32
Screw, grounding, 8-32
Screw, HWH drilling, #12 x 1"
Screw, HWH drilling, #6 x 1/2"
Screw, HWH, #10 x 1"
Screw, HWH, #10 x 1/2"
Screw, HWH, #10 x 1-1/2"
Screw, HWH, #10 x 1-1/4"
Screw, HWH, #10 x 3/4"
Screw, HWH, #10 x 3/8"
Screw, HWH, #12 x 1"
Screw, HWH, #12 x 1-1/4"
Screw, HWH, #12 x 2"
Screw, HWH, #12 x 3/4"
Screw, HWH, #14 x 3"
Screw, HWH, #8 x 1"
Screw, HWH, #8 x 1-1/2"
Screw, Machine, 10-24 x 1"
Screw, Machine, 6-32 x 1"
Screw, Machine, 6-32 x 2"
Screw, Machine, 8-32 x 1-1/4"
Screw, Machine, 8-32 x 2"
Screw, Machine, 8-32 x 3/4"
Screw, Macnine, 10-32 x 1"
Screw, wood, #4 x 1/2"
Smoke detector, 120V w/battery backup
Smoke detector, battery only
Spring nut, 1/4-20
Spring nut, 3/8-16
Staple, NM cable
Staple, Range
Staple, T-50, 1/2"
Staple, thermostat
Starter, F20's
Straps, one hole, 1" EMT
Straps, one hole, 1/2" EMT
Straps, one hole, 1/2" RMC
Straps, one hole, 100 amp SE cable
Straps, one hole, 1-1/4" EMT
Straps, one hole, 2 flat NM cables stacked
Straps, one hole, 200 amp SE cable
Straps, one hole, 3/4" EMT
Straps, one hole, 3/4" RMC
Straps, one hole, flat NM cable
Straps, one hole, ground wire / phone wire
Straps, one hole, MC cable
Straps, one hole, round NM cable
Straps, two hole, 1-1/4" RMC
Straps, two hole, 2" RMC
Straps, two hole, 2-1/2" RMC
Switch, 15 amp, 3 way, brown
Switch, 15 amp, 3 way, ivory
Switch, 15 amp, 3 way, light almond
Switch, 15 amp, 3 way, white
Switch, 15 amp, 4 way, brown
Switch, 15 amp, 4 way, ivory
Switch, 15 amp, 4 way, white
Switch, 15 amp, single pole, brown
Switch, 15 amp, single pole, ivory
Switch, 15 amp, single pole, light almond
Switch, 15 amp, single pole, white
Switch, 20 amp, double pole, ivory
Switch, 20 amp, single pole, ivory
Switch, 30 amp, double pole, ivory
Switch, dimmer, 600 watt, 3 way, rotary, ivory
Switch, dimmer, 600 watt, single pole, rotary, ivory
Tape, 1", fabric
Tape, 3/4" brown
Tape, 3/4" black
Tape, 3/4" blue
Tape, 3/4" green
Tape, 3/4" orange
Tape, 3/4" red
Tape, 3/4" white
Tape, 3/4" yellow
Tape, duct, foil HVAC
Tape, duct, plastic
Tape, rubber
Terminal Adaptor, PVC, 1"
Terminal Adaptor, PVC, 1/2"
Terminal Adaptor, PVC, 1-1/4"
Terminal Adaptor, PVC, 2"
Terminal Adaptor, PVC, 3"
Terminal Adaptor, PVC, 3/4"
Terminal, .250 female, insulated, blue
Terminal, .250 female, insulated, red
Terminal, .250 femaleinsulated, yellow
Terminal, butt connector, insulated, blue
Terminal, butt connector, insulated, red
Terminal, butt connector, insulated, yellow
Terminal, fork, insulated, blue
Terminal, fork, insulated, red
Terminal, fork, insulated, yellow
Terminal, ring, insulated, blue
Terminal, ring, insulated, red
Terminal, ring, insulated, yellow
Thermostat, line voltage, double pole
Thermostat, line voltage, single pole
Thermostat, low voltage, cooling sub base
Thermostat, low voltage, heating
Toilet Paper
transformer, 15 watt chime
transformer, 5 watt chime
Wall cap, 4", mill finish
Weatherhead, 100 amp SE
Weatherhead, 200 amp SE
Weatherhead, PVC, 3/4"
Wedge grip, 200 amp
Wedge grip, 60-100 amp
Wet Wipes
Windex
Wire nut, large grey
Wire nut, orange
Wire nut, red
Wire nut, small blue
Wire nut, small grey
Wire, bare solid, #4
Wire, bare solid, #6
Wire, bare solid, #8
Wire, THHN, #10, Black
Wire, THHN, #10, Blue
Wire, THHN, #10, green
Wire, THHN, #10, Red
Wire, THHN, #10, White
Wire, THHN, #12, Black
Wire, THHN, #12, Blue
Wire, THHN, #12, Brown
Wire, THHN, #12, green
Wire, THHN, #12, Orange
Wire, THHN, #12, Red
Wire, THHN, #12, White
Wire, THHN, #12, Yellow
Wire, THHN, #14, Black
Wire, THHN, #14, Blue
Wire, THHN, #14, Brown
Wire, THHN, #14, green
Wire, THHN, #14, Orange
Wire, THHN, #14, Red
Wire, THHN, #14, White
Wire, THHN, #14, Yellow
Zip ties, 16", UV resistant
Zip ties, 9", UV resistant
Zip ties, large HVAC type


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

Wow.. And just how do you organize that?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I prefer my list MUCH SHORTER

1-500, 1000, 250, 5KV Megger
1-1KV hand Crank Megger
1-50, 100, 250, 500, 1000 VDC megger
1-Small go no go 1kv megger
1-high current test set max current 3000 A
2-high speed recorders
20-CTs
4-clamp-ons (meters)
3-multi-meters
1-Fluke 123 meter
1-3 point earth ground resistance tester
100 or so test leads and jumpers
PPE with gloves
Tool box
Tool case
3 torque wrenches
DuPont Grease (I forget the stock number)
NO OX IDA
CRC 2-26
CRC Electra Clean
Cloth wipes
5-fly rods
7-fly reels
2-fly vest
1-set waders
2-fishing vest
various tackle boxes
4-camera's, tri-pod and a variety of lenses

The trick to organization is cases and the important stuff camera and fly rods go in the SAFEST location


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

MD, you got way too much time on your hands, and a very heavy work truck.

My van started with the basic mostly used electrical materials, which I also added a few common ballasts and common breakers.
When a trip to the shop was needed I would always grab a few extra, and if the shop didn't have it I might buy 1 or 2 extra from the supply house(if it's something minimal yet commonly needed)
My van was always very clean, but organization is a problem, and sometimes requires 10 minutes of digging through the drawers and bins, but at least that's faster than an hour trip to the supply house.

MD has a very elaborate list, but that's probably not even 1/10 of all the electrical parts that are out there. I don't know, but I think electricians have more parts than any other trade.....?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe Momma said:


> MD, you got way too much time on your hands, and a very heavy work truck.


Not too much time. I just copied and pasted that list. The truck is a 1-ton step van. Lots of room in those. I've got space I havn't really even exploited yet. That list is old anyhow. There's actually lots more things than that. Some stuff I carry aren't even on the stock list. For instance, I just started carrying a few short and long nail plates. Keep in mind the differences between what you normally do and what I normally do. You mostly do new work on longer-term jobs. I mostly do service work, where I typically visit between 3 and 6 places each day. I pretty much gotta have 1 or two of most everything on the truck to get me though the day. It's one of the necessary evils of service work. I think service plumbers are just about the same way. I have a good friend that's a service plumber, and he has a whole toilet, an electric water heater, and a gas water heater on his truck at all times, in addition to thousand of various fittings of various materials. Faucet repair parts of every variety, and all kinds of stuff that I don't even know what they are. He has a pretty big cube van, and it's filled to the gills. You can pretty much bet he'll have what he needs on the truck to fix you up, which is also my goal. Fix it in one visit, without having to run for parts. I'll grant you that this doesn't always happen, but it's a worthy goal that works out most of the time. Plus, it helps to get the average ticket up, which is a main indicator of how much you'll make. It's hard to make upselling suggestions when you don't have it on the truck to install right then. If you have to run after it, the customer will often turn down the upsell suggestion.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Marc, haven't you posted a picture of your truck set-up somewhere before?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes, you have!  

It's under the Tools forum, thread Truck interior pics.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We had a service truck (E250) that was eating brakes at the rate of a set every 6 months, we had a local car guy working on it finally had the electrician take the truck to Ford, their car lift could not get it in the air they told the electrician he carried WAY TOO MUCH for the 3/4 ton truck to safely transport.


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

I found that since I started driving the van and stocking more parts on it that I sell more stuff. It's easy to add on to a service call when you are already there and have the impulse item that a customer might want.


----------



## thunderpaste (Jul 15, 2007)

Many Thanks for that. A little over the top for the kind of work I normally see but its a great list!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MD, that is pretty long listing you have there i am somehow beind ya with the listing but i went one step further i have two trailers on stand by one trailer is combo of 150 KW/ 15 KW generator on that trailer and second one is pretty much related to hevey comercail / industrail stuff like lumiaires etc and the trailers are pretty well to the limit on weight wise and i have 2 1/2 tonner truck to run for hevey service with boom on it 


Merci . Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's a more updated copy that's laid out a little better for the printer:


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Here's a more updated copy that's laid out a little better for the printer:


"replenish at" :laughing: 

What happens if you're one above the "replenish at" mark? :jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe Momma said:


> "replenish at" :laughing:
> 
> What happens if you're one above the "replenish at" mark? :jester:


When you're one above, you're supposed to dance The Funky Chicken. :whistling2:


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> When you're one above, you're supposed to dance The Funky Chicken. :whistling2:


Because you get to go home with pay for using your quota:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe Momma said:


> Because you get to go home with pay for using your quota:thumbup:


No, the "replenish at" mark was setup so that you don't need to get down to zero of items that you often use several of in one day to get replenished. You can absolutely replenish at any time before the "replenish at" mark if you want to. You'd never want to get below that mark without replenishing if you can help it. I think that most guys generally struggle to put back on pretty quickly each item that they used the day before. Small matter anyhow. The list is just an example of one person's suggested service truck stock list. It's hard for an employee to convince his boss to get some of that stuff, I know. One method is to sneak stuff out of the shop here and there and put it on the truck, and add an item or two on PO's here and there that aren't for a particular job and stash them on the truck. Not that I'd ever recommend either of those methods....:whistling2:


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Very nice list. I can use that to count my van inventory thanks.


----------



## electriciansnet.com (Oct 31, 2010)

MDShunk- I dont spose you got this in an Excel format do you?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What's the forum record for the oldest resurrected thread? :laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What's the forum record for the oldest resurrected thread? :laughing:


I think this one do count but I think there is a older one but not sure.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electriciansnet.com said:


> MDShunk- I dont spose you got this in an Excel format do you?


welcome to the forum


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electriciansnet.com said:


> MDShunk- I dont spose you got this in an Excel format do you?


Sure do, and it's much expanded from several years ago. Since you seem to be in some sort of business that sells to electricians, I'll sell you the list in Excel format for $200. To any actual electrician that wants it, the price is free.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Sure do, and it's much expanded from several years ago. Since you seem to be in some sort of business that sells to electricians, I'll sell you the list in Excel format for $200. To any actual electrician that wants it, the price is free.



I'll take one.









Then I'll sell it for $195. he he! :laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

you got an estimate on what your truck stock is worth md ?? just one truck


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I know of supply houses that don't have as much stock as what's on Marc's truck.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll take one too. Don't really care about the format. If I can read it, its good enough.


----------



## electriciansnet.com (Oct 31, 2010)

No MD I'm actually an electrician of 23 years and been the VP at my company for 7. 
The thing is that I'm about to start a new, top-notch service department which is going to require more money than we have on hand and an investor has asked me to present a business plan to him. Presently I'm in the long, painstaking process of collecting all of the required data.
Specifically, the reason I asked for your list in an Excel format is because I need to come up with a fairly accurate number for the start up and "rolling" cost to stock the truck. The truck stock is only one line-item of many that I need for the plan but I don't need every item on the list.
If you don't believe me or if you might be interested in what I'm doing then checkout this post:
http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=130759&highlight=Average+anual+income


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nolabama said:


> you got an estimate on what your truck stock is worth md ?? just one truck


Materials only (no tools), I think it was just a shade over 4K.


----------



## electriciansnet.com (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok thanks but was that at the time of original post? Because you said you had updated.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

MD,

I see that you stock FP breakers! I flat out refuse to work on Federal Pacifice panels.However, I love replacing them. I did one a few weeks ago and have another probably coming up in a week or two.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> MD,
> 
> I see that you stock FP breakers! I flat out refuse to work on Federal Pacifice panels.However, I love replacing them. I did one a few weeks ago and have another probably coming up in a week or two.


home depot in suburbs 'round here stocks knockoff stab locs


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

They are available around here too. I look at it this way, ervery FP panel that I dispose of shrinks the market for them, and makes the world a little safer.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

nolabama said:


> home depot in suburbs 'round here stocks knockoff stab locs


Same with just about ever HD out here. They suck almost as bad as the original IMO.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> I know of supply houses that don't have as much stock as what's on Marc's truck.



The supply house never has what you need right now:no:But they can order it:laughing::laughing::laughing:it might take three weeks


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Same with just about ever HD out here. They suck almost as bad as the original IMO.



Not avalable if you need it:laughing:


----------



## electriciansnet.com (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes the knockoff is by UBI I believe. I keep 1 or 2 on hand. If the customer insists on staying with their junk panel I will sell them a SP20 for $90 but I make sure to notate the urge for a panel change using terms like "warning" and "not liable" on their invoice.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> The supply house never has what you need right now:no:But they can order it:laughing::laughing::laughing:it might take three weeks


 Seriously ....Im starting to see that the internet is faster in getting certain things than my supply house.


----------



## electriciansnet.com (Oct 31, 2010)

MD I decided to just build my own list with my estimating software.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Seriously ....Im starting to see that the internet is faster in getting certain things than my supply house.


Yep, it's kinda sad but it's true.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electriciansnet.com said:


> MD I decided to just build my own list with my estimating software.


That's the spirit. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

My truck list

electrical parts and stuff - assorted
hand tools - lots
power tools - probably more than necessary
test equipment - large collection
organization - none, notta, zip, zilch, ain't happening. 

:laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

electriciansnet.com said:


> MD I decided to just build my own list with my estimating software.


So how about sending me your list to look at when you get it done.


----------



## electriciansnet.com (Oct 31, 2010)

So macmikeman we meet here too!

Sure no problem. I'll let you know when I get it done. I don't plan to cram the truck until its bursting at the seems though. In my opinion, when the customer lets you know
"hey I got 10 2x4 lay-ins out" that is the time to build a trip to the supply house into your route rather than trying to anticipate every single thing and eating up gas mileage etc."


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Yep, it's kinda sad but it's true.


Yep finally got that 51120 TVSS off the net, long before my supplier is getting them.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I tried an outfit called "FruitRidge Tools" a couple of weeks ago for some brown tv and phone jacks that none of the suppliers here carry any longer. They got it to me out here inside of three days. 
I'm sold....


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

M D what is a house knob


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Yep finally got that 51120 TVSS off the net, long before my supplier is getting them.


I think my supplier is still trying to find one. :laughing:


----------



## electriciansnet.com (Oct 31, 2010)

*Here's The Truck Stock Inventory*



macmikeman said:


> So how about sending me your list to look at when you get it done.


Here it is with a few notes:
a) prices should be watched and updated accordingly (esp. copper)
b) the inventory is on the large side but probably still doesn't include everything you might use
c)inventory based on commercial/residential service and small installs
d) none of us can anticipate everything we might need so I prefer to use common sense and get all the info I can from the person placing the order and build the trip to the supply house into the route rather than carry around fluorescent lamps all the time for example.
e) many items have a 0 count because i know they are not an absolute necessity but they may be to some of you but the file is in Excel format so you can manipulate the data however you want but if anyone wants to convert it to a .csv and has a way to get it lump-sum-updated then please let us know.
f) It's free to whoever can make use of it. I hope it helps


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

I like your list, however I don't think my pickup can hide that much product. My partner wants to get a step van then it will come to good use


----------



## electriciansnet.com (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks... I need it more for the financial aspect right now. I don't think I will be stocking my new vans with the list verbatim though. We all know about the miracle of material growth- add a couple breakers, a switch and 2 recepts and add a couple of remodels; 1 new construction job and 20 service calls and viola! You got a stocked truck!


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

ampman said:


> M D what is a house knob


A residential electrician.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ibuzzard said:


> A residential electrician.


No... it's a screw-in insulator POA. You're thinking of a no*o*b


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

electriciansnet.com said:


> Thanks... I need it more for the financial aspect right now. I don't think I will be stocking my new vans with the list verbatim though. We all know about the miracle of material growth- add a couple breakers, a switch and 2 recepts and add a couple of remodels; 1 new construction job and 20 service calls and viola! You got a stocked truck!


Who is VIOLA? :jester:


----------



## Moris (Nov 26, 2010)

one more invention in the field of the electronics is the duct cleaner machine. Which provide the duct cleaning very efficiently and power saving also.


---------------------------

duct cleaning baltimore


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

MD your list is great man. I would make a few modifications to it since I am a resi tech. Can I send you my email for an excel copy of the list? I would be very greatful. :thumbup:


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

electriciansnet.com said:


> Here it is with a few notes:
> a) prices should be watched and updated accordingly (esp. copper)
> b) the inventory is on the large side but probably still doesn't include everything you might use
> c)inventory based on commercial/residential service and small installs
> ...


WOW, great list, but you really need to get better pricing......... everything on that list is 3 to 6 times what I pay for it???? and the retail pricing is out of the park.... are those the actual prices you are gonna charge for those items???? More power to you, if you can get those prices.


----------



## DenverSteve (Jan 31, 2011)

*Thanks*

My company is starting a new service division. Thanks for the Excel doc. We won't need everything listed - but it's a great start! :thumbup:


----------

